# Hidden Valley MMA



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Anyone ever train here? I’m going there today for the first time for their BJJ and am looking for firsthand experience. I would ask in some sort of social media but I don’t have any..

I have it pegged between Hidden Valley and Unified BJJ. Giving hidden valley a month then I’ll try unified for a month to see which I want to stick with.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

If anyone is wondering, it was awesome! The guys were really cool and fun to roll with


----------

